# Internet Orders



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Last time I ordered from Amazon the USPS tracked it to PI then all was lost of course. 
I need a recommendation I can send the stuff to my kids in the US and have them send it to me via DHL UPS, FEDX. Or I can use the Manila Forwarder, USMAIL1,ISHIP USA. Anyone had any good experiance with any of these? The Philippines is great but very poor selection of products especially for animals (toys, collars, etc)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Last time I ordered from Amazon the USPS tracked it to PI then all was lost of course.
> I need a recommendation I can send the stuff to my kids in the US and have them send it to me via DHL UPS, FEDX. Or I can use the Manila Forwarder, USMAIL1,ISHIP USA. Anyone had any good experiance with any of these? The Philippines is great but very poor selection of products especially for animals (toys, collars, etc)


FEd-Ex and UPS are always there but quite expensive. In the past I have used LBC without any problem at all. Just be sure to insure each shipment. Google LBC for information. In the States, areas that do not have a LBC, your item will be delivered for them through contract by DHL.
Most important thing as you have learned is to not use any service that in turn uses the Philippine Postal Service..


Gene


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Last time I ordered from Amazon the USPS tracked it to PI then all was lost of course.
> I need a recommendation I can send the stuff to my kids in the US and have them send it to me via DHL UPS, FEDX. Or I can use the Manila Forwarder, USMAIL1,ISHIP USA. Anyone had any good experiance with any of these? The Philippines is great but very poor selection of products especially for animals (toys, collars, etc)


I don't do a lot of shipping from the US but I do have a package or two forwarded this way.. for the "it gets lost when it hits the PI" problem, you can use this site to keep tracking here.



Just type in the USPS tracking # and hit "track with options" and the next page to you go to will have a tab at the top that lets you choose "select country".. This will tap you into the Philpost tracking system so you can find out where your box is once it arrives here in the country.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DHL has been kind to me, ordered a large crock pot from Sears and it got here in 4 days and it was easy to track the same with Forex, I shipped my Balikabyan box through them and I was also able to track.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good news AMAZON now has a Global delivery I ordered from the US and UK 8 days from US 4 from UK it wasn't electronics or large items. But it was more expensive than the listed price.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Good news AMAZON now has a Global delivery I ordered from the US and UK 8 days from US 4 from UK it wasn't electronics or large items. But it was more expensive than the listed price.


That's cool. Was it Amazon that actually made the delivery to you or did they use LBC?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

DHL to AIR 21


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

shalomsiy said:


> Have any of you guys tried Galleon.ph? considering on using them. Seems like a new company


I've researched them I even tried to order something. They really overcharge you. I placed and order to see the cost and placed and order with Amazon. It was cheaper ordering from Amazon. I would NOT recommend them. If you look on Amazon and have your local address as your primary delivery address when you see a product. It will tell you if it can be delivered to your address


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

My first trip to the PI, I was here for 2 months which included my birthday. My grandmother, lovely woman that she is, sent me a present... through USPS. Everyone was shocked when the local post office delivered a card saying I had a package to pick up. It was a nice little cross necklace. Couldn't believe it made it to me. Even on the outside of the package it said it was worth $50.

I recommend LBC because they have some kind of deal with the PI government... my stepdaughter was sent a package by her mother through FedEx and when it arrived she had to pay almost $200 in taxes to the PI government based on the size of the package not what was in it. It cost more in taxes than the dress that was shipped. Normally they use LBC, but she needed it to get here in a rush. For some reason when you ship LBC you don't need to pay taxes when it arrives, but we learned the hard way other carriers you do. I don't know if it has to do with how it arrives, one on a boat, another on a plane? Anyway, just something to keep in mind.

Good to know I can order from Amazon and get it here! Thanks for the info.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

PogiBaby said:


> my stepdaughter was sent a package by her mother through FedEx and when it arrived she had to pay almost $200 in taxes to the PI government based on the size of the package not what was in it. It cost more in taxes than the dress that was shipped.


Same thing happened to us sending a cosmetics kit thru USPS to a niece, after tax and what I paid to mail it was probably 150% times the worth.

Would've been better off adding 100 lbs and putting it in a balikbayan box for just slightly more than the USPS shipping was!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Great success with LBC and no taxes. Very dependable. FedEx to, But will get hit with taxes upon arrival to PI.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

PogiBaby said:


> Good to know I can order from Amazon and get it here! Thanks for the info.


I experimented with Amazon just now like c_action suggested. Ordered a $30 crock pot to Angeles City.....shipping $72....country tax $39....no thanks! lol

So can order from Amazon but balikbayan box still the best play.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Crock pot ordered from Sears*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I experimented with Amazon just now like c_action suggested. Ordered a $30 crock pot to Angeles City.....shipping $72....country tax $39....no thanks! lol
> 
> So can order from Amazon but balikbayan box still the best play.


I ordered a crock pot from Sears overseas and a 7.5 Hamilton Beach crock pot cost me almost $200 with shipping and VAT paid, what a horrible deal but when there's no other option it's there.

I sort of understand the shipping charges but that VAT tax is completely insane! Do they tax the shipping charges? Many high dollar or quality items can not be shipped from these companies so only option is if you still have a close family member in the states, explain the Balikabyan procedure to them... sure wished I had sent a few extra boxes, some appliances are impossible to find or way overpriced and the quality is a step down from any big box US chain store.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I ordered a crock pot from Sears overseas and a 7.5 Hamilton Beach crock pot cost me almost $200 with shipping and VAT paid, what a horrible deal but when there's no other option it's there.
> 
> I sort of understand the shipping charges but that VAT tax is completely insane! Do they tax the shipping charges? Many high dollar or quality items can not be shipped from these companies so only option is if you still have a close family member in the states, explain the Balikabyan procedure to them... sure wished I had sent a few extra boxes, some appliances are impossible to find or way overpriced and the quality is a step down from any big box US chain store.


Importing into the UK will be taxed on the postage. You pay tax on the hole lot so no suprise that the Phils also do it.


----------



## evanderwaal (Jun 3, 2014)

I normally order at Amazon or anything from Hongkong or China and never have experience of not receiving the items. When I order something from amazon and seller doesn't ship to PI, I often address it to my sister in USA and she forwarded it to me via US Postal service and registered. If it is from China, Hongkong or Singapore I always ask to ship it via EMS with tracking and it is much cheaper. 5-7 days shipment. Same thing when I ask my mom to send me something from PI to Australia we used EMS. Experience with Fedex and USPS, I have to pay another $40 - $60 when I received the items...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lastyle7 said:


> I placed an order with Amazon for Energizer Lithium AAA batteries but no third party will
> ship to Philippines. Does anyone know where I can pick up some AAA lithium batteries? I
> tried alkaline but need lithium. Thanks


A computer store or better still a model shop would be worth trying.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just to give you an idea
Amazon price $690.00 but won't ship to PI.
My daughter shipped it $425.00 from Alabama (there is no LBC there)

Galleon price quote for the same product 157227php approximately $3630.98
This is why I would NEVER recommend this company


----------



## Jay L (Jul 13, 2014)

lastyle7 said:


> I placed an order with Amazon for Energizer Lithium AAA batteries but no third party will
> ship to Philippines. Does anyone know where I can pick up some AAA lithium batteries? I
> tried alkaline but need lithium. Thanks


I found your Lithium AAA batteries in True Value hardware store in Trinoma Mall. Costs P250/pair. I was there 3 days ago. Placed after the cashier, blue packaging. Just not sure if there are enough stocks. 
Hope this helps.


----------

